# Possible litter due! Many questions!



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since i've been on here! 

So I adopted a little female mouse last week, turns out she had been housed with males. She looks about 12 weeks old to me so old enough to get pregnant. She has the slightest little roundness to her tummy and i've been weighing her. She gained 2 grams in the past 24 hours! She could be anywhere from 5 days pregnant at the earliest (I got her 5 days ago). I've been boosting her protein and calcium just in case. I had an oops litter last year where I bought a pregnant female home and it was fantastic  It was just a beautiful experience and the mice were the tamest i've ever had. I'm really hoping she is pregnant because I'm looking to expand my group of girls and this would be perfect. I would have to rehome the boys though, but I have already had some interest from good homes  So i'm keeping look-out and I have a few questions!

- Is a 2g weight gain in 24 hours significant? Could it indicate pregnancy or just natural growth of a 12 week old? She hasn't really changed shape since I got her, but as I said theres a slight roundness, especially when she's stretched out or perched on the rim of her foodbowl. When she's curled up or just walking around she looks normal.
- Is there any way to tell if she's far along with a few babies or in the early stages with a larger litter?
- She's black with a white band and a sort of 'triangle' on her nose, what is this called?? I could find info on banded but nothing on this triangle shape. 
- If she's pregnant its likely the father was fuzzy, as most of the mice she was with were. What coated babies might that produce?

Thanks everyone! Sorry for all the questions, I'm just so excited! :lol:


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

I would say that 2g every day or so is pretty much a sign she's pregnant. After placing my girl in with a buck I weighed her daily and 2g was about the daily increase. That being said, she didn't have a very big litter. She only had 4 babies, and as you'd expect, didn't get very big. Just a slight roundness. So maybe she's in early stages, or might not be carrying a very large litter at all. Seeing as you don't know how far along she is, keep a close eye on her. She could potentially have them at any point  One of my does came pregnant. I knew she was when I got her, and I was prepared for babies, but she had babies a few hours after I got her . Wasn't expecting that soon, however. :?

Is the triangle marking on her nose a blaze that you are thinking of?


----------

